# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Chat problem

## John Clare

*Reptile dude007* helped me find a bug in the chat software.  I've had to disable it while I get a slightly older (bug free) version up in its place.

----------


## reptile dude007

I was wondering where it went lol

----------


## John Clare

Heh it'll be back in a few minutes I hope.

----------


## John Clare

Chat is back.

----------


## reptile dude007

Not working  :Confused:

----------


## John Clare

<Insert swear word here>

It was working a minute ago.

----------


## reptile dude007

I get a white screen when I got to use it.

----------


## John Clare

I fixed it.

----------

